# Aal Köder und Montage.



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

Moin allerseits,

Nachdem ich nun eine Zeit lang schon auf Forelle gefischt habe werde ich nun umsteigen auf Aal.

Ich werde in der Elbe (nähe Hamburg) mein Glück versuchen.
Ich habe mir 2 Grundruten a 3,60 m, WG 50-100 g zugelegt und dazu noch 2 Freilaufrollen und natürlich 2 Bissanzeiger das sollte für den Anfag reichen.:q

Nun meine Frage welche Montage fischt ihr in der Elbe und welche Montage fischt ihr in einem stehen See auf Aal??

Zudem würde mich interessiern welche Köder ihr verwendet und welche Lockstoffe noch hilfreich für einen guten Aal Ansitz sind???

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe#h


----------



## ernie1973 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Hm, also ich fische nicht in der elbe, sondern im Rhein und benutze da eine völlige "Old-School" - Montage - Laufblei - je nach Ströung 60-120 g - Aalhaken Größe 8-1 - je nachdem!

Mein Top-Köder ist und bleibt der *Tauwurm* - ob ganz, oder halb, oder als Knäuel - es gibt nichts, worauf ich mehr oder besser Aale gefangen habe.

Probiert habe ich u.a. auch schon auf Aal:

*Maden* - war ok, aber Wurm war besser
*Leber /* *Herz* - bisher kein Aal trotz mehrerer Versuche
*kleine Köfis* - gehen gut auf die großen Aale - bringen weniger Fänge, aber dafür meist die Dicken - sind allerdings in der Zanderschonzeit problematisch und kommen bei mir erst danach wieder zum Einsatz!
*Calamares* - brachte auf Aal und Wels bisher nix!
*Krabben / Shrimps* - brachte nix, hätte ich besser selbst gegessen!

Köder wie Krabben, Shrimps und Muschelfleisch können aber in Meeresnähe durchaus sehr gut sein, aber hier im Rhein bei Köln konnte ich damit bisher nicht punkten!!!

Am Fluß fange ich die Aale meist eher ufernah, aber das muß man probieren - wenn der Aal läuft und frißt, dann wird er Deinen Köder finden!

In einem stehenden Gewässer geht es sehr gut auch mit einer Knicklichpose & dem Köder ca. 30 cm über dem Grund angeboten - fange aber auch genausogut Aale im See mit einem kleinen Laufblei oder einem sinkendem Spiro auf Grund!!!

Je nachdem, wie stark die Strömung ist, kannst Du die Bißanzeiger vergessen, es sei denn sie lassen sich entsprechend "hart" einstellen!!!

Nimm´ ein Aalglöckchen mit Knicklicht - stell´die Bremse rel. hart ein und glaub´ mir, dass man Aalbisse direkt bemerkt! ;O)

Also - Petri Heil!

Ernie the Eel


----------



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

ernie1973: Danke für diesen tollen Bericht#h

Soll ich bei den Freilaufrollen den Freilauf aus oder ein stellen??

Macht es was wenn vom Wurm etwas über dem Haken baumelt oder nehmen die Aale den Köder immer ganz??

Soll der Köder den bei der Grundmontage auf Grund liegen?? Oder schwimmend über dem Grund???
Wenn schwimmend wie soll ich das machen??


----------



## ernie1973 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Hm, ich stelle meine Bremse immer beim Aalangeln recht hart ein - kannst Du bei der Freilaufrolle auch machen, um dann recht schnell anschlagen zu können!

Ich ziehe die Tauwürmer meist komplett mit der Ködernadel auf und schiebe sie bis auf den Hakenschenkel - die Widerhaken der meisten Aalhaken halten ihn da ganz gut!

Meine Köder liegen meist auf Grund - auftreibend geht auch - da gibt es verschiedene Methoden für - Auftriebskörper usw. !

Kann Sinn machen bei Krabben oder je nach Untergrund!

E.


----------



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

ernie1973: Bist mir echt ne Hilfe:m danke

Was geht bei euch den besser den Tauwurm auf Grund zu legen oder auftreiben??

Welche Lockstoffe verwendet ihr noch zum Tauwurm??


----------



## daci7 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

da klink ich mich auch mal ein, hab aber auch bisher nur am rhein und seinen altarmen auf aal geangelt.
bisher hab ich direkt auf grund ohne auftrieb besser gefangen als mit auftrieb.
lockstoffe hab ich nie benutzt, weil aale SEHR empfindliche nasen haben (gefahr das die köder zu sehr duften is groß  , wenn du unbedingt lockstoff verwenden willst würd ich vl nen kleines gefäß mit nem liter wasser mit nen paar tropfen vermischen und den wurm kurz drin baden bevor du den anköderst)
das solltest du bedenken wenn du rauchst ... ich selbst benutz immer nen gummihandschuh zum anködern, sieht sche*** aus, aber es hilft :qwenn du nich rauchst und nich unbedingt deo oder öl an den fingern hast gehts natürlich auch so 
grüße


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Naja, also dat mit dem Rauchen kann Ick so nich bestätigen. Ick rauche wirklich nicht wenig, aber solch Dinge wie Gummihandschuh oder Wäscheklammer und und und, hab Ick nie benutzt... Und Ick fang meine Aale trotzdem... Und Deo, hmm...naja Ick geh ja nich wie´n Wanderpuff ans Wasser, so mit Creme und TüffTüff-Flacon in der Tasche, also dazu kann Ick nix sagen ... 

Muss aber auch sagen, das Ick von diesen Aallockstoffen nix halte, hab´s selbst mal ausprobiert...Kann aber nich sagen das es bessere Fänge gebracht hat ... 
Also der Top Aalköder in meinen Augen ist und bleibt der Tauwurm ...


----------



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Danke für die viele hilfreichen Tipps:m

Bloß wie setzt ich den Aaltöter beim Aal richtig an und wie benutz ich ihn richtig?

So sieht er aus:

http://www.1a-angelshop.de/index.html?d_016324000_Aaltoter953.htm

Oder was macht ihr mit den gefangenden Aalen?? Betäuben??? oder wie??


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Betäuben brauchste den nicht, dat is wie bei den Platten an der küste...dat bringt nich viel. Den Aal auf den Boden legen den Aaltöter kurz hinter dem Kopf ansetzen und runterdrücken...Zack is die Wirbelsäule durch... Oder Du nimmst nen Messer und trennst dem Aal die Säule durch ... 


1a-Angelshop ...  .. der is bei mir um de Ecke, kommste evtl. aus meiner Gegend ???


----------



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Ne komme aus der nähe Hamburg

Habe diesen Shop nur genommen um zu zeigen was für nen töter ich meine#h


----------



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Also die Bremse muss hart eingestellt sein und soll man gleich anschlagen wenn man nen Biss hat??

Und denn soll man dem Aal im drill nochmal Sehne geben oder nicht??

Habe leider noch nicht so die Ahnung von Freilaufrollen muss der freilauf ein oder aus??

Und wenn die Bremse hart ist merkt der Aal doch den Wiederstand und spuckt den Köder wieder aus. Aber man soll dem Aal keine Sehne geben zum Abhauen??oder wie verstehe ich das jetzt??:c


----------



## StB76 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

wenn ich bei uns an der Elbe angel auf aal und die Glocke fängt an zu klingeln dann rauch ich noch eine und dann hol ich sie erst raus es sei denn der aal zieht meine rute gleich mit rein.schon einmal gehabt.nimm glocke kein elektrischen bißanzeiger das nervt den anderen anglern die an den buhnköppen sitzen . gruß aus boizenburg


----------



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Ok danke kann mir sonst noch jemand antworten zur oben gennaten Fragen geben, wegen Freilauf und Bremse.


----------



## StB76 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Mach die Bremsen nicht zu fest er muß noch ein bisschen schnur nehmen, dann beim Drillen immer gleich ran pumpen an Land sonst hält er sich unten fest an geäst oder sonstigen.
du kannst auchmit ganz normalen Stationärrollen angeln brauchst keine Freilaufrollen .


----------



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Danke.

Hab jetzt aber 2 Freilaufrollen schon gekriegt^^


----------



## jannick15 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Ich wollte mal wissen wie man einen Fischfetzen und einen Wurm richtig auf einen Haken macht?|kopfkrat ( Für das Aal angeln)

Und welchen Fisch sollte ich als Fischfetze verwenden??

Kann mir das bitte mal einer erklären oder ne Zeichnung dazu geben.?


----------



## jannick15 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Kann mir keiner helfen??;+


----------



## ernie1973 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Also - Du solltest mit den Fetzen zunächst warten, bis die Zanderschonzeit vorbei ist - sonst ist ein Zanderfang in der Schonzeit quasi programmiert!!!

Ich finde ganze Köfis von 2-8 cm für Aal (=für die großen Raub- Breitkopfaale) besser! (ideal sind welche, die eher eine lange und dünne Körperform / Torpedoform haben, damit der Aal ihn besser schlucken kann - hochrückige Köfis taugen nur für größere Kaliber von Wels, Zander und Hecht!

Für Fetzen kannst Du so ziemlich jeden Köfi oder Weißfisch nehmen - ich bevorzuge 1-2 cm breite und max. 4-8 cm lange "Filet-Streifen"!!!

Diese Streifen sollten Haut dran haben, weil diese nach dem Durchstechen den Köder am Haken besser hält!

Je nach Haken kännst Du sie einfach an einem Ende aufspießen, oder besser noch, sie komplett mit der Ködernadel aufziehen und dabei mehrfach auch die Haut durchstechen, damit der Köder besser am Haken hält!

E.


----------



## jannick15 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Danke

Als Ködernadel hab ich mir folgendes Modell ausgesucht:

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...aus_messing/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm

Ist zwar ne Wattwurm Nadel aber eigentlich sollte man damit doch auch Tauwürmer und Fischfetzen auf den Haken machen können.

Oder meint ihr das geht überhaupt nicht???


----------



## dirkbu (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Für Tauwurm brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine Wurmnadel. Man kann den Wurm auch so auffädeln. Ohne Übung hast du bestimmt keinen Spaß mit der Wurmnadel.
Wenn Wurmnadel, dann geh in einen Angelladen und hol dir dort eine. Dort erkärt man dir sicher, wie das mit der Wurmnadel funktioniert.
Fang erst mit Köderfisch an, wenn du deine Erfahrungen mit Tauwurm gesammelt hast.
Wie das mit der Köderfischnadel funktioniert, erklärt man dir auch im Angelladen.

Ansonsten gilt für die Elbe zwischen Hamburg und CUX:
Auf Aal fang bei Niedrigwasser an und hör spätestens 1h nach Hochwasser auf. Länger bringt i.R. nichts.
Noch ist es aber zu früh für Aal. Ich denke, dass es so ab Mai los geht.

Köder Tauwurm oder frisch gehäutete Wollhandkrabbe.
Damit wirst du die besten Erfolge haben.

Höchstens eine Rute mit kleinem Köderfisch bestücken. Könnte ja doch sein, dass ein großer Breitkopfaal sich rumtreibt.

Stelle Fragen zu einem speziellen Gewässer in deinem PLZ-Bereich. Dort wirst du auch die richtigen Antworten bekommen. Grund: Die Elbe hier ist ein Tiedengewässer und nicht mit z.B. dem deutschen Rhein vergleichbar.


----------



## jannick15 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Danke für Info|wavey:


----------



## dirkbu (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*



jannick15 schrieb:


> Danke für Info|wavey:
> 
> Kann mir einer noch sagen wo ich im Internet Wollhandkrabben bestellen kann??
> 
> Weil beim fangen immer wenig Erfolg hatte:c


 
In China kannst du sie vielleicht bestellen. Dort sind Wollhandkrabben eine Delikatesse.

Die sammelt man sich bei Ebbe unter Steinen oder in den Steinpackungen.
Aber nur die frisch gehäuteten mit weichen Panzer.


----------



## jannick15 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Danke Dirkbu


----------



## jannick15 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Wenn ich jetzt einen Tauwurm oder Fischfetzen auf den Haken mache, darf da denn noch die Hakenspitze zusehen sein oder wie macht ihr das beim Aalangeln??


----------



## dirkbu (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Wenn ich in unserem/deinem Bereich auf Aal gehe, nehme ich nur Tauwurm und die Hakenspitze bleibt frei. So dass noch ein Wurmstück frei baumeln und sich bewegen kann.

Stell deine Fragen besser hier: *PLZ 1+2*
Dort wirst du auch die richtigen Antworten bkommen.


----------



## jannick15 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Danke

Welche Hakengröße verwendet ihr beim Aalangeln

mit Wurm???

Mit Köderfisch??


----------



## MrFloppy (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

mit wurm: 4 - 8, je nach zeit und größe des wurms. im frühling kleinere haken und würmer, im sommer und herbst große.

mit köfi: 1 - 4, wieder je nach zeit und größe.


----------



## Alex.k (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Du darfst nicht gleich Anschlagen beim Aal sondern abwarten bis er den Köder voll genommen hat. 20-30sek in der Regel reichen aus. Ganz wichtig beim Posenangeln auf Aal, leichte Pose(keine Raubfischpose). Kurz über den Grund den Wurm anbieten. Den Rollenbügel öffnen, da der Aal meistens seinen Köder vollnimmt und wegschwimmt, damit er keinen Widerstand verspürrt. Und die Rute nicht vom Rutenhalter knallt.

Bei der Grundrute die einfachste Montage überhaupt, Birnenblei oder Kugelblei am Antitangle. Wiederum Rollenbügel auf und einen Hänger oder Swinger nutzen.

p.s Ich weiss das ich Antitangle falsch eingezeichnet habe war ein versehen.


----------



## jannick15 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Danke für die schnellen Tipps#h


----------



## girgele (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Ein absoluter top köder ist meiner meinung nach ein mistwurm..ich wohn auf dem land und da ist es kein problem die zu finden.ich nehm nur ne kleine schaufel und grab im komposthaufen vielleicht 20 cm tief..die teile stinken wie der teufel aber die aale lieben sie

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nua.nrw.de/boden/images/foto/quer/300/mistwurm.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nua.nrw.de/boden/fasboden/lebewes/mitvideo/mistwurm.htm&usg=__xRIm3OrC2knKbW4cAkoKRSAwDzk=&h=201&w=300&sz=31&hl=de&start=1&tbnid=NRpD17rkq7BmmM:&tbnh=78&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmistwurm%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG


----------



## GuidoOo (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Auf eine Frage von dir wurde noch garnicht richtig eingegangen...jedenfalls nicht definitiv!
Rollenbremse:
Da du ja das Glück hast ein Freilaufbremse zu besitzen, ist es eig ideal!
Den Freilauf AN und die Freilaufbremse ganz WEICH..Dait der Fisch ungestört Schnur nehmen kann 
Die normale Bremse rel. hart...so dass du den Anschlag gut durchbekommst, aber iom notfall auch die Bremse ihren zweck erfüllt 
Der Rest kommt von ganz allein!


----------



## lorn (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Auf eine Frage von dir wurde noch garnicht richtig eingegangen...jedenfalls nicht definitiv!
> Rollenbremse:
> Da du ja das Glück hast ein Freilaufbremse zu besitzen, ist es eig ideal!
> Den Freilauf AN und die Freilaufbremse ganz WEICH..Dait der Fisch ungestört Schnur nehmen kann
> ...



sry wenns jetzt nicht ganz ins thema passt, aber ich wollte deswegen keinen neuen thread aufmachen: was ist eine freilaufbremse? und hat man an rollen mit freilaufbremse noch eine 2. bremse?


----------



## AngelDep (14. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Hi,
eine Frage zu einer Grundmontage an einem mittelbreiten und langsam fließenden Fluss.
Wurfentfernung 5-20m. Wassertiefe 2,5-3 m.
Könnte man um Hänger zu vermeiden auch einfach eine überbleite und übertief eingestellte Posenmontage verwenden?
Also: 10 g. Pose, 3,5m. tief eingestellt und mit 20g. bebleit.
Somit würde das Blei immer aufliegen und die Pose auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegen.
Vorteil: Die Schnur kommt fast nicht mit dem Grund in Berührung und über Ausloten braucht man sich auch keine Gedanke zu machen.
Geht das?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

@Lorn:
Die Baitrunner haben alle 2 Bremsen. einmal die Normale Spulenbremse wie alle anderen Stationärrollen und zum 2. die Bremse, die den eingeschalteten Freilauf regelt. Damit kann man die Rolle an die gegebenheiten wie z.B. Wind oder Strömung einstellen. Ist diese Bremse ausgeschaltet, greift wieder die normale Spulenbremse, welche den Schnurbruch verhindern soll.


----------



## Anglerwoman (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Hallo an alle hier #h
Möchte auch mal eine Frage los werden.#c
Ich bin jetzt schon öfter abends auf Aal gegangen aber bisher ohne Erfolg.
Ist es besser die Rute auf einen Rutenhalter abzulegen oder besser so ein Erdspieß das die Rute fast gerade nach oben steht?|kopfkrat
Meine Schnur ist immer schön auf Spannung auf dem Rutenhalter, habe aber schon viele bei uns am Fliessgewässer gesehen die so ein Erdspieß benutzen.
Um eine Antwort von Euch wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Möchte heute abend nochmal mein Glück versuchen, weil morgen der Regen kommen soll.
Gruss Anglerwoman


----------



## hans albers (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

moin

ist ,glaube ich ,
relativ egal ob rutenständer oder erdspiess.
funzt beides ...

was zur bisserkennung  sehr nützlich ist,
wäre ne aalglocke an die spitze, bzw.knicklicht abends..

greetz

lars


----------



## Anglerwoman (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Hallo
Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Ja Aalglöckchen habe ich dran, Knicklicht ist okay aber dann fliegen mir ständig die ganzen Fledermäuse gegen die Schnur.
Zur Zeit gehe ich so bis ca. 21 Uhr weil als Frau alleine reicht mir das dann auch.
Wenn mein Mann dabei ist gehen wir auch mal was länger obwohl es am abend immer schon noch recht frisch wird.
Ich wünsche allen noch ein dickes Petri Heil.
Falls ich meinen ersten Aal fange gebe ich gerne mal bescheid 
Gruss Anglerwoman.


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Hi Anglerwoman.
Ich fische nicht weit von Dir (Dillenburg) Dill oder vor Marburg an der Lahn.

War die letzen 2 wochen oft los.Mit mäßigen Erfolg.
Jedoch kamen die Bisse alle nach 22h.

Du musst also ein wenig länger ausharren.
Die Zeit wird sich im laufe der Saison auch noch ändern.

Im Hochsommer fange ich meine Aale meistens zwischen 23 und 1h.

Köder sind Tebomaden oder der Klassische Tauwurm aus dem Garten.


----------



## JoseyWales (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*



AngelDep schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine Frage zu einer Grundmontage an einem mittelbreiten und langsam fließenden Fluss.
> Wurfentfernung 5-20m. Wassertiefe 2,5-3 m.
> Könnte man um Hänger zu vermeiden auch einfach eine überbleite und übertief eingestellte Posenmontage verwenden?
> ...



Und die Bisserkennung? Die Pose nutzt dann doch nichts mehr....oder wie meinste das?


----------



## Alex.k (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*



AngelDep schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine Frage zu einer Grundmontage an einem mittelbreiten und langsam fließenden Fluss.
> Wurfentfernung 5-20m. Wassertiefe 2,5-3 m.
> Könnte man um Hänger zu vermeiden auch einfach eine überbleite und übertief eingestellte Posenmontage verwenden?
> ...



20g sind viel da bin ich der Meinung eine ausgebleite Pose ist da sinnvoller.
Der Aal merkt nicht gleich den Widerstand. Bei deinen 20g die auf dem Grund aufliegen wird er nehmen und gleich merken bis die Pose zum Ausschlag kommt. m.M


----------



## papa0815 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*

Moin,
auf Aal angel ich immer noch "Old School": Aalhaken 1-4, Wirbel und Laufblei. Bissanzieger ist ne Aalglocke mit Knicklicht, eingehangen in die Schnur. So hat der Asl ca. 2m zu ziehen bevor die Rolle bremst. Das hat bisher immer gereicht. Die eingehängte Glocke fängt an zu zittern, bewegt sich ein wenig und steigt (oder fällt) dann ganz schnell.  Jetzt anschlagen schnell reinziehen und Aal töten. Köder: Tauwurm oder bei uns noch besser ein Mistwurmbündel vom eigenen Kompost. Meine ganz persönliche Erfahrung sagt, einfach bringt mehr als komliziert. Da ich meist in stehenden Gewässern angele benutze ich ein sehr leichtes Birnenblei um die 20 Gramm. Und um diese Jahreszeit befindet sich der Aal bei uns in Ufernähe, 10 cm vor der Schilfkante kann genau richtig sein.

Viel Erfolg!!!!
Jan


----------



## AngelDep (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aal Köder und Montage.*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Und die Bisserkennung? Die Pose nutzt dann doch nichts mehr....oder wie meinste das?



Ich meinte es so, dass die Pose dann an einer bestimmten Stelle in der Strömung liegt. Bei einem Biss würde die Schnur durch das Blei gezogen werden und die Pose somit unter Wasser verschwinden.



Alex.k schrieb:


> 20g sind viel da bin ich der Meinung eine ausgebleite Pose ist da sinnvoller.
> Der Aal merkt nicht gleich den Widerstand. Bei deinen 20g die auf dem Grund aufliegen wird er nehmen und gleich merken bis die Pose zum Ausschlag kommt. m.M



Das stimmt. Ich hatte nicht bedacht, dass der Aal nach dem Biss direkt den Auftrieb der Pose spürt.
Was wäre deiner Meinung besser:

1. Pose direkt unter der Pose mit einem Blei ausgebleit. Trotzdem aber ein Gund-Durchlaufblei zum "verankern" der Pose. So würde der Aal keinen Widerstand spüren und könnte erstmal 3-3,5 m. abziehen, bevor die getauchte Pose vor das Grund-Durchlaufblei stößt.

2. Pose direkt unter der Pose mit einem Blei ausgebleit. 
Unten ein kleines ca. 5 g. Festblei, was der Aal nach dem Biss direkt mitnehmen, aber durch das geringe Gewicht fast nicht spüren würde.
Die Pose würde dann beim Biss nicht abtauchen, sondern wandern. 
Fragt sich nur, ob die Pose bei dem kleinen 5 g. Blei überhaupt liegen bleibt (Strömungsdruck - leichte Strömung).

3. ?


----------

